# Doesn't it just figure!



## bowhuntr81 (Sep 13, 2007)

I went to bed with every intention of getting up and heading out squirrel hunting. Had everything all set, .22 in place, clothes all arranged, orange, shells, boots license...check! 

Woke up about 0820 to get some breakfast and relax then head out for the morning. 

I ended up altering my plans as my dad said he could use some help putting some plastic up around a few windows at our church. So I decided this was a much more worthy cause than my self indulgence in a love for bushy tail hunts. I also noticed there were no squirrels scurrying about the neighborhood, which is generally a good sign that they aren't moving anywhere. So I figured, eh, ok, no biggy, 1030.

At about 1115 when I was putting tape around the first window sil I looked out in the front yard of our church and "what to my wondering eyes should appear" but a big fat bushy tail! BAGH!

1130, I'm at a different window and I can see the neighbors garage and wood piles out behind, two face chords. Yep, you guessed it. A big fat sassy squirrel sitting right on top of the wood pile eating a nut. 

Moral of the story? 

If your gonna go hunting, just go! I had a great time with dad and was more than happy to help him. But ya just can't help but think...what did I miss out there today?!


----------

